# bearcat gear is chewed



## MORIARTY21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi i am looking for a gear for the chain drive auger any one know where to get parts or how to jury rig it to work.
i think the part # is 17769 Bearcat 824
Thanks for any help


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

I think more info is necessary to be able to help you.There were quite a few models of these blowers,which one are you working on?

Can you post a photo of the part in question?


----------



## MORIARTY21 (Feb 8, 2016)

not sure how to post a photo on this site


----------



## MORIARTY21 (Feb 8, 2016)

i hope you can see the gear is chewed in the pics


----------



## BobCat520 (Oct 24, 2013)

There is a dealer that has supposedly bought all of Steve Waite's parts stock. I think it was Yankee snow blower in Mass.
I don't know if that sprocket is the same size as the one on my 70's Bobcat 20" ...if it is it is an 8 tooth that only comes with a 3/8" bore.
To repair yours you'd need to get a machinist to cut off the old sprocket, fit the new one and fasten it to the shaft.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

BobCat520 said:


> ...
> To repair yours you'd need to get a machinist to cut off the old sprocket, fit the new one and fasten it to the shaft.


And make sure the machinist knows how to preserve or restore the hardness to that sprocket if he welds it to the shaft.If he doesn't,that sprocket will be as worthless as **** on a boar.

I got taken to the cleaner twice on those sprocket shafts(I got the shaft).


----------



## BobCat520 (Oct 24, 2013)

Mike C. said:


> And make sure the machinist knows how to preserve or restore the hardness to that sprocket if he welds it to the shaft.If he doesn't,that sprocket will be as worthless as **** on a boar.
> 
> I got taken to the cleaner twice on those sprocket shafts(I got the shaft).


I made a spare for myself a while ago and instead of welding I just pinned it to the shaft using a 
5/32" H D coiled spring pin.
My thinking was that if the 8 tooth sprocket ever needs to be replaced in the future just knock out the pin and pin the new one on.


----------



## MORIARTY21 (Feb 8, 2016)

thanks for all the info i try your sugestions


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

BobCat520 said:


> I made a spare for myself a while ago and instead of welding I just pinned it to the shaft using a
> 5/32" H D coiled spring pin.
> My thinking was that if the 8 tooth sprocket ever needs to be replaced in the future just knock out the pin and pin the new one on.


That was an excellent idea. Could you post pictures for us? Thanks


----------



## MORIARTY21 (Feb 8, 2016)

I wish to thank bobcat520 for the idea on how to repair the sprocket. I found out the newer bearcat use this method $8 sprocket from amazon and it is now fixed.


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

I had the same problem. I discovered it was because over the summer ants had made a home behind the cover and filled it with sand not to mention the sand from streets and worn the gear down to nothing. I have a friend who is a genius with everything, I'm going to see if he can weld a new gear in place.


----------

